# What should I que this weekend?



## one100grand (Mar 11, 2014)

The weather is going to get warm for the first time in a while this weekend and I want to get some smoking done. I was thinking I'd fire up the smoker on Saturday and make some meat - make some suggestions on what to smoke and I'll make a few things and show some pics & techniques.


----------



## panFried (Mar 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344588#p344588 said:


> one100grand » 16 minutes ago[/url]"]The weather is going to get warm for the first time in a while this weekend and I want to get some smoking done. I was thinking I'd fire up the smoker on Saturday and make some meat - make some suggestions on what to smoke and I'll make a few things and show some pics & techniques.


Cant go wrong with smoking a good pork butt! :shock: Everyone loves a good pulled pork sandwich with your favorite sauce. MMMMMM, Thanks for making me freakin hungry.


----------



## dieselfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

+1 on the pork butts how about some brisket or ribs to go with them anything smoked is always good


----------



## one100grand (Mar 12, 2014)

So with 2 folks asking for it, I'll be doing pork butt for sure. I do like the idea of cooking up some ribs, so I'll put that into consideration as well...


----------



## panFried (Mar 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344676#p344676 said:


> one100grand » Today, 08:32[/url]"]So with 2 folks asking for it, I'll be doing pork butt for sure. I do like the idea of cooking up some ribs, so I'll put that into consideration as well...


 So when should DieselFixer and I be there for dinner?


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2014)

Corned beef transformed to a pastrami!


----------



## Comstocker (Mar 12, 2014)

Turkey breasts, and any tips on how to keep them from drying out would be great!


----------



## dieselfixer (Mar 13, 2014)

panFried I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## one100grand (Mar 13, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344694#p344694 said:


> panFried » Yesterday, 12:31[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344676#p344676 said:
> ...



I was thinking of hosting a TinBoats party and inviting (and paying for everyone's way) on March 32nd. What do you think?


----------



## one100grand (Mar 13, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344721#p344721 said:


> Comstocker » Yesterday, 15:51[/url]"]Turkey breasts, and any tips on how to keep them from drying out would be great!



I'll see if my butcher has any when I stop by tonight, if he does, I'll throw one on.


----------



## panFried (Mar 13, 2014)

one100grand said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344694#p344694 said:
> 
> 
> > panFried » Yesterday, 12:31[/url]"]
> ...


LMAO...


----------



## Paul Marx (Mar 13, 2014)

Pork butt , and make sure you put some cloves of garlic all inside it , by piercing it with a knife . Brine them turkey breasts , oh and some legs while your at it . There's all kinds of things you can do with smoked pork. Why you can make pulled pork samiches , sliced BBQ , but one of my favorites is to slice it and put it in a pan of pork gravy . Served up wit mash taters or on a piece oh toasted Garlic bread . [-o<


----------



## dieselfixer (Mar 13, 2014)

panFried I think we are getting the run around here


----------



## one100grand (Mar 14, 2014)

I went by the butcher last night and picked up ribs & a pork butt. I asked after several other things, but since I got there a bit late in the day, they did not have those things....so that's what I've got for this weekend. I do plan on making a stop by Costco today to see if I can get my hands on a turkey breast. If I don't get it done this weekend, I'll make sure that I put together a tutorial for smoked turkey breasts for Comstocker.


----------



## Comstocker (Mar 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344941#p344941 said:


> one100grand » 57 minutes ago[/url]"] If I don't get it done this weekend, I'll make sure that I put together a tutorial for smoked turkey breasts for Comstocker.



Thanks!! I'd appreciate any tips, I'll have to look into the brine idea as well. 

I love smoking turkey breasts then adding the meat to casserole recipes as it gives them a whole new flavor!


----------



## one100grand (Mar 14, 2014)

Prepped the pork butt by trimming some of the fat & extra membrane. Pork butts have a ton of fat and some folks don't trim the exterier...my take is that there's so much fat running through this shoulder that there won't be any problem with fat melting and basting the meat from the inside out. After trimming, I injected with some vegetable broth. I used to use chicken stock, but I've found that just plain vegetable broth really seems to enhance the flavor of the meat without any bad stuff going in or using something like apple juice. I don't use any of my rub in the injection as I want my meat to taste like meat, not rub...the rub will add plenty of flavor when coated on the outside of the meat. This particular shoulder is a little on the small side compared to what I'm used to, but it is supposedly very high quality according to my butcher (who knows me as a regular customer and wouldn't lie to me about it). After I got this trimmed down and injected, I put it to bed overnight; tomorrow I'll coat it in oil and apply some of my rub (and have more pics).


----------



## one100grand (Mar 14, 2014)

Here's the turkey breast for Comstocker. I was only able to get one from Safeway instead of my regular meat sources, so it is "enhanced" - aka pumped full of salt water. Normally I'd inject a turkey breast, not brine it, but with something that's already injected, I don't want to run the risk of too much salt in the meat. Instead, I just cut the membrane between the skin & the meat, then scraped the fat off of the skin (this will yield a crispy skin on the finished product). After that, I rubbed the breast with olive oil and lightly dusted it with some of my wife's standard poultry rub (it's low in salt, so it is unlikely to oversalt the meat); then I rolled the skin back, coated it with olive oil, then another light dusting on the skin. With a turkey breast (or a whole turkey) I will want the meat to be coated in olive oil & apply the rub early because a lot of the rubs that go on turkey have a lot of herbs in them and the flavor is enhanced by oil. Tomorrow I'll post up some pics of ribs and detail my process there.


----------



## one100grand (Mar 18, 2014)

Unfortunately my phone battery died and I didn't get to take any pictures of the finished product. #-o 

I set the cooker to 250 and it stayed +/-5* that temp for the duration of the cook.

The pork butt ended up being a bit of a different piece of meat...it ended up cooking for 15 hours; roughly 7 hours longer than a typical butt. Now in fairness, I didn't wrap it, so I'm sure that had more than a little to do with the cook time. The end product was good, but not overwhelming.

The ribs ended up outstanding, a straight 6 hour cook and they were done perfectly. I trimmed them down to individual bones and served them up without sauce. 

The turkey breast ended up as everyone's favorite. I cooked it for roughly 3.5 hours uncovered with a thermometer probe in the deepest part of the meat. I did not add much smoke during these hours since turkey drinks up smoke in a hurry and quickly turns gross. I pulled the bird off the smoker & wrapped it up tight when it hit 163* - in the 30 minute rest following being pulled off the grill, the temp rose to 165.2*. I sliced the breasts away from the breast plate and cut them in 1/2" thick slices against the grain; this way every piece got some skin. I also like carving this way because it really reduces the chances of anyone ending up with a dry piece of breast; the traditional thin slicing at the same angle as the breast is going to highlight any uneven cooking and definitely going to leave some folks getting more favorable pieces than others.


----------



## dieselfixer (Mar 19, 2014)

one100grand Thanks for the above posts I will have to try your recipes, you sure know your way around a smoker. What type of smoker do you use?


----------



## one100grand (Mar 19, 2014)

Everything from this weekend was cooked on my new smoker. It's a Backwoods Competitor; I also have a Big Green Egg, a Weber kettle, an Aussie Walkabout, a Weber Genesis, a Masterbuilt Smokehouse (electric) that is only for fish, and a Masterbuilt Smokehouse that's been modified to become a water cooker.


----------



## panFried (Mar 20, 2014)

At the lake and I have a few center cut pork steaks and tasty deer brats. Using the resort pits are always an adventure!


----------



## one100grand (Mar 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345683#p345683 said:


> panFried » Yesterday, 23:24[/url]"]At the lake and I have a few center cut pork steaks and tasty deer brats. Using the resort pits are always an adventure!



Speaking of invites...


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2014)

love these threads! :beer:


----------

